# Difference between AHA and ATQ???



## imallstressed (Jan 26, 2003)

What exactly is different about these motors? Is there a reason why they aren't interchangable?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Difference between AHA and ATQ??? (imallstressed)*

AHA is a drive by cable vehicle (gas pedal works the throttle body directly), the ATQ is a drive by wire vehicle (gas pedal electronically controls the throttle body). Many of the parts are interchangable, just not all of them.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Difference between AHA and ATQ??? (imallstressed)*

I did a swap of a 2001 A6 ATQ into a 99 AHA A6. Pretty easy. I changed the intake manifold, throttle body and gaskets. The AHA doesn't need the spacer the ATQ uses. I am writing this from memory of about a year ago. I may have missed something, it was an easy swap--but not the 2001 A6 ATX into a 99 A6 ATX --It does not work.


----------



## imallstressed (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Difference between AHA and ATQ??? (Peter Badore)*

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------

